# david henman band at the gladstone hotel



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...friday night (july 17).

two acoustic sets from eight to ten pm:

http://www.gladstonehotel.com/

-dh

ps we'll be introducing the newest member of the band....


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

The Gladstone , Man they sure fixed that place up. When I was a kid it was one rough and tumble aera. Parkdale was one of the worst places in the city. That ,the Brockton Etc. Etc. looks good now. Train station still across the road? I grew up around Dufferin and Bloor . remember a drunk stoped me up in Dufferin Grove park once and asked me which way to " The Happy Rock" :smile:

Have a good show , break a leg. LOL in the old days that could really happen to a person down there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its become quite a hot spot!

did you ever encounter hank, the gladstone cowboy?

-dh




overdriver said:


> The Gladstone , Man they sure fixed that place up. When I was a kid it was one rough and tumble aera. Parkdale was one of the worst places in the city. That ,the Brockton Etc. Etc. looks good now. Train station still across the road? I grew up around Dufferin and Bloor . remember a drunk stoped me up in Dufferin Grove park once and asked me which way to " The Happy Rock" :smile:
> 
> Have a good show , break a leg. LOL in the old days that could really happen to a person down there.


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...its become quite a hot spot!
> 
> did you ever encounter hank, the gladstone cowboy?
> 
> -dh


 No can't say as I ever have. Knew and played with quite a few players around, but never really did hang out down on Queen St. much. I used to pratice and Jam at Dundas and Dovercourt in a Church that use to be there. (north side of Dundas). That was 69 - 73 there abouts. 

I haven't even been to Toronto for some 15 years now. And when I left there I was living in Scar. Moved out of Parkdale in 80. Got mixed up with players out that way, plus a wife and kids steady day job.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

So David, how did the gig go? Did you get a lot of people there? Oh, and sorry if I sound nosy but who's the newest member and what does he/she play?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> So David, how did the gig go? Did you get a lot of people there? Oh, and sorry if I sound nosy but who's the newest member and what does he/she play?


...the show was a hoot! for me, it was the best one yet. great turn out, and excellent response.

the new member is my...er...girlfriend. yeah, i know...shades of yoko and linda.

she plays percussion and sings backup.

she's a natural on percussion. she has been studying singing for close to a year.

she has a long way to go, but she is throroughly committed and works ten times harder than anyone else in the band on becoming a good singer. fortunately, she has excellent pitch, and an uncanny ability to find harmonies. she has yet to develop a distinctive voice, but that will come with experience.

an outsider could have easily seen this coming. she was there even before i started the band. when we met she had just gotten a package - a paid year from her previous employer - so she babysat me night after night while i wrote the songs. since then she has rarely missed a gig or a rehearsal, so perhaps its not surprising that the music "got to her"...

-dh


----------

